# Existing recording truncates during playback



## friendfield (Mar 7, 2010)

I started playing a 1 hour recording on the external USB drive and it stopped before an hour. The list of recordings changed to say it was now only 43 minutes. This the second time it has truncated a program while playing it. Any ideas?


----------

